# PX4 Compact .40 10-Round Magazine?



## Parzival (Feb 4, 2013)

There are .40 Compacts advertised as having 10-round mags. Yet BerettaUSA.com lists only a 12-round magazine for the PX4 Compact .40. What's used when you want a 10-round magazine? A pinned 12-rounder?

The PX4 Sub-Compact .40 is 7mm shorter in height than the Compact, and the Full is 11mm taller than the Compact, suggesting the Sub-Compact's magazine _might_ possibly serve as the Compact 10-rounder.

I'm surprised Beretta doesn't address this on their site. Or else I'm yet again search-challenged.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Probably because of places like CA, 10 round maximum.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes, that's why the .40 10-rounders exist. But is it a Sub-Compact .40 10-rounder with a different base plate, or a pinned 12-rounder, or what?

Beretta doesn't list a 10-round .40 magazine for the Compact, but I've seen listings for .40 Compacts with 10-round magazines. That leads me to believe another magazine from the PX4 family is used as the 10-round .40 unit, but I can't find any reference to it on the Intertubes.

If a reader knows the answer, please tell.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 4, 2013)

*The Reply from Beretta*

A Beretta customer service fellow checked with one of his engineers, who said Beretta doesn't make a 10-round magazine for the .40 Compact. You have to use full-size PX4 10-rounders.



Parzival said:


> Yes, that's why the .40 10-rounders exist. But is it a Sub-Compact .40 10-rounder with a different base plate, or a pinned 12-rounder, or what?
> 
> Beretta doesn't list a 10-round .40 magazine for the Compact, but I've seen listings for .40 Compacts with 10-round magazines. That leads me to believe another magazine from the PX4 family is used as the 10-round .40 unit, but I can't find any reference to it on the Intertubes.
> 
> If a reader knows the answer, please tell.


----------

